# 2012 Goal - Travel to Europe



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I've made up my mind. I am doing something drastic this year. I am going to take a vacation to Europe ALONE before 2012 is up. Any ideas on where the best place to go would be??

I've always wanted to see Ireland, Italy and Englad of course. Which of these places would be the best for somebody travelling alone with no idea how to interact with humans??


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm excited for you. England and Ireland are great choices if you don't speak another language.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

awesome goal man. I've never really travelled through Europe before, but I can give some links that I came across.

http://www.gapyear.com/boards/ - this might be helpful to just get some ideas for what you want to do, and even meet up with some people if you want to. Browsed around there for a bit, people seem really friendly.

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/index.jspa - same idea.

http://www.couchsurfing.org/- only read about this, but its pretty popular. Just a way to meet new people (locals), who can show you around their country.

also not sure on your budget or time restraints, but you can get a eurail or something and travel all around, not just one country.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

That something I really want to do to either this year or the next. If you are planning on doing it on the cheap like me check out Rick Steves website and book.

Book- http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movies-Music-Games/Rick-Steves-2012-Europe-Through-the-Back-Door-Paperback/5758214/product.html?cid=202290&kid=9553000357392&track=pspla&kw={keyword}&adtype=pla

Website- http://www.ricksteves.com/

Hope that stuff helps man- maybe I'll see you in Italy.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm going to have a VERY limited budget. But i'd like to get as much out of the trip as possible. And I'd like to meet as many people as possible as well.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

buy an interail train ticket, it lets you take the train whenever you want to where you want in western and a bit of eastern europe. You can be spontanious and see lot.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

JGreenwood said:


> I'm going to have a VERY limited budget. But i'd like to get as much out of the trip as possible. And I'd like to meet as many people as possible as well.


Me too.... I'd recommend that book then(you can also get it at any book store for $15). Im trying to go for about a month and its really helped me figure out a budget and a rough itinerary. My only concern is that I take klonopin and adderall and im not sure about the legality of those drugs in different countries.

I think that if you want to meet people obviously the English speaking countries will be your best bet. But all major cities are going to have a large number of English speakers.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

MaxSchreck said:


> buy an interail train ticket, it lets you take the train whenever you want to where you want in western and a bit of eastern europe. You can be spontanious and see lot.


Good idea.


----------



## jpb (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be in Eastern Europe in early March. Hit me up if you want to check out Bulgaria, Romania, or Ukraine! They're super cheap, and I speak a tiny bit of Russian.

I would love to check out England and Ireland, but they're too expensive for me right now. You're going uphill against that exchange rate. I think you might get a lot out of Italy. The nice thing about not speaking the language is that no one will expect you to talk... which can lift a lot of the pressures of SA. I also hear that Italian is the easiest language for English speakers to learn.

I'm on a really tight budget, too. One thing I've done in planning my (rough) itinerary is to go online and look at different exchange rates with the U.S. dollar. I'm starting my travels in Thailand, where you get 31 baht to 1 dollar. Not bad


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

So many great ideas! Thanks everyone! I'm extremely excited and am just in the early stages of my planning. i'm trying to be as spontaneous as possible as that's when I have the best time.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Definitely come to London, I'll come and see you!


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> Definitely come to London, I'll come and see you!


It's a date!

Seriously I am thinking of doing the multiple location thing. I don't know though. Riding a train around sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey man, you should DEFINITELY do this. I lived in the Czech Republic for a few months and I think about moving back to Europe every day - their lifestyle is so much more relaxed than here. Europeans tend to work to live, while I see a lot more Americans living to work. 

Here's a few of the places I made it to:
-Prague, Czech Republic - AMAZING and cheap if you get outside of the tourist area.

-Vienna, Austria - Beautiful, nice people, and the palace there is like nothing I've ever seen before. It was so huge and elaborate we spent an entire day there.

-Barcelona and Madrid, Spain - Barcelona should be on your list if you can afford it. Definitely a gorgeous place and although it's sort of spendy you can save money by spending time on the beach. I've never seen any beach or water look as incredible as it did here.

Amsterdam, Netherlands - It was different when I went there, apparently they've changed laws now. In either case it's a really fun city and the people there are more friendly than anywhere in Europe.

Paris, France - It is not what you would imagine when you hear/read about it. The movies make it look like it's amazingly clean and pretty, when it really isn't any different or is perhaps worse than most towns. People weren't very friendly and VERY expensive.

Buda-pest, Hungary - Very good food. Pretty town. Not too expensive. Definitely worth a stop if you are in the area but nothing to go out of your way for. 

Bratislava, Slovakia - Don't think about Eurotrip's portrayal of this place. It's a pretty decent town but Slovakia just hasn't been able to get the toursts to come and help their economy since the Czech Republic ended up getting a lot of the historical and interesting landmarks, etc. 

Some quick advice for traveling abroad - Wallet needs to ALWAYS be in your front pocket and when walking through a group of people keep your hand on it. Use a messenger bag rather than a backpack so that you can keep your hand on it or keep it in front of you. Don't put anything in your bag that you can't do without (there are professional pick pockets all over Europe, so be careful. They will cut the bottom of your bag and hope for valuable items to fall out, etc. Very elaborate pickpockets). 

Also, try to learn at least a couple words in each of the native languages. We were hated as Americans almost always initially, but when we started trying to speak their language they really apperciated the effort and would usually speak English to us. 

Be sure to thank everyone who helps you and don't be a loud drunk rude American. People say they have that stereotype and it's false, but I studied there for 5 months and they have every right to believe that stereotype. Just because you are in a different country doesn't mean you can do whatever the hell you want.

And lastly try to find local pubs/restaurants out of the tourist areas. Usually it will be much cheaper and the staff will be friendlier. Keep in mind that tipping IS expected, just not in the amounts that we tip. Don't forget to take a look at the menu, but when they come to take your order ask them for their recommendations on local cuisine and drink - this will show them that you want to experience their country to the fullest and are willing to do things their way.

Sorry to write the novel, I'm just really psyched for you. Hopefully you can pick out a couple tips from all this nonsense and will have a great time! 

OH! And Rick Steves is the man for tour books!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Great thread, and some great posts.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Hey man, you should DEFINITELY do this. I lived in the Czech Republic for a few months and I think about moving back to Europe every day - their lifestyle is so much more relaxed than here. Europeans tend to work to live, while I see a lot more Americans living to work.
> 
> Here's a few of the places I made it to:
> -Prague, Czech Republic - AMAZING and cheap if you get outside of the tourist area.
> ...


This is AWESOME advice! Thanks. I am printing this out to put in my planner.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> This is AWESOME advice! Thanks. I am printing this out to put in my planner.


Right on man, I'm stoked it was useful to you! Hit me up if you have any questions about traveling over there - it's been like 4 years since I was there but I'm sure I can lead you in the right direction.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been looking to travel to Europe for some time now. Maybe I'll try to make it happen soon. Don't know if it'll be in the cards for this year, but I definitely want to go somewhere completely DIFFERENT by 2013.

Also, I really dig your optimistic attitude there JGreenwood. I couldn't help but notice some of the terrible circumstances and feelings you were going through last year, but I have noticed that lately you seem to finally want to put a stop to this in a healthy and productive way. Good luck man!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

JGreenwood said:


> I've made up my mind. I am doing something drastic this year. I am going to take a vacation to Europe ALONE before 2012 is up. Any ideas on where the best place to go would be??
> 
> I've always wanted to see Ireland, Italy and Englad of course. Which of these places would be the best for somebody travelling alone with no idea how to interact with humans??


I think if you aim for the more countryside, rural areas (which all of those countries have) you'll be fine.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Banzai said:


> I think if you aim for the more countryside, rural areas (which all of those countries have) you'll be fine.


Unfortunately I am not going to meet this goal by the end of 2012. Life has officially gotten in the way at every twist and turn. I have $0.00 in savings(maybe less) due to some financial hardships.

Maybe I will make this my goal for 2015 and see what happens?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

JGreenwood said:


> Unfortunately I am not going to meet this goal by the end of 2012. Life has officially gotten in the way at every twist and turn. I have $0.00 in savings(maybe less) due to some financial hardships.
> 
> Maybe I will make this my goal for 2015 and see what happens?


Sorry to hear that  Hope you sort out your problems before then!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

JGreenwood said:


> Unfortunately I am not going to meet this goal by the end of 2012. Life has officially gotten in the way at every twist and turn. I have $0.00 in savings(maybe less) due to some financial hardships.
> 
> Maybe I will make this my goal for 2015 and see what happens?


Sorry to hear but I am glad you are keeping the dream alive.


----------

